# Bandsaw Sled for resawing



## slemishwoodcrafts (19 Apr 2016)

I am planning to resew some smaller ash logs into planks and liked the idea of building a sled for my bandsaw to run the logs through. Just wondered if anyone has any experience or tips they could share?


----------



## MattRoberts (19 Apr 2016)

Tons of videos on YouTube for these, but they're pretty basic sleds just like any tablesaw sled, with some hold downs to clamp the piece and wedges to level it


----------



## heronviewer (21 Apr 2016)

I built one using Kevin Bradys design which has a sliding back rest and the log is held by three screws at each end. It works very well. I had to adapt the design for my bandsaw (a Kity 612). Unfortunately I can't find my working sketches, nor can I find the design on the internet. Maybe someone could help with these ? I could post a photograph of it if that would be of any use.


----------



## slemishwoodcrafts (22 Apr 2016)

heronviewer":16ux3b89 said:


> I built one using Kevin Bradys design which has a sliding back rest and the log is held by three screws at each end. It works very well. I had to adapt the design for my bandsaw (a Kity 612). Unfortunately I can't find my working sketches, nor can I find the design on the internet. Maybe someone could help with these ? I could post a photograph of it if that would be of any use.



A photo would be most helpful! thanks


----------



## NazNomad (23 Apr 2016)

heronviewer":31xiydcv said:


> ... nor can I find the design on the internet. Maybe someone could help with these ?




http://lumberjocks.com/projects/83333


----------



## heronviewer (23 Apr 2016)

Here are a couple of photographs. It will show you fairly well. The rear support can be moved back and fixed at about 4 inch intervals and the set screws are long enough to hold the log ends over a decent variation.


----------



## memzey (25 Apr 2016)

Is that bandsaw left handed? Nice jig by the way. It looks like it's meant for log turning blanks as opposed to resawing though. Is that right?


----------



## MattRoberts (25 Apr 2016)

Looks like it's for resawing to me. The adjustable screws will hold the log in place, and the edge of the jig is aligned to the blade


----------



## memzey (25 Apr 2016)

You may be right, although if that were the case you would be rather limited in the length of the log you could plank up, unless I have missed something?


----------



## heronviewer (25 Apr 2016)

It is for resawing logs. I usually use it for fairly short logs that I am preparing for making bowls, cut a slice off the outside and then another cut on the blade side of the log centre. I have used it for resawing as well.

The sledge I have made will take logs up to 28" long, but that can be any length you like - but the longer the sledge and the longer/heavier the log, the harder it will be to handle it. A Kity 612 is not a big bandsaw.


----------



## MattRoberts (25 Apr 2016)

memzey":12fn7adj said:


> You may be right, although if that were the case you would be rather limited in the length of the log you could plank up, unless I have missed something?


In the second pick you can see there are extra threaded inserts in the base, allowing the two knobs to be inserted at different positions along the length of the base, as well as allowing some movement due to the slots in the back plate. 

It's a nice jig by the looks of it Heronviewer


----------



## heronviewer (25 Apr 2016)

There are inserts at about 4" intervals to the end of the base. It is very adjustable.


----------



## memzey (25 Apr 2016)

Yes I see now. Very nice! Is the bandsaw left handed then or has the picture mirrored or something?


----------



## heronviewer (25 Apr 2016)

The first photo is taken from the front and the second from the rear. No mirroring !
I'm not sure what you mean about left handed. The mitre slot in the table is on the left hand side of the blade viewed from the sharp end of the saw blade, if that is what you mean.


----------



## custard (30 Apr 2016)

There are lots of different sled designs for bandsaw log cutting, here's one from Hammer/Felder that works well if you've got a slot machined in your bandsaw bed (go to about 4minutes 20 seconds in on the Hammer N4400 video). 

http://www.ukhammer.co.uk/gb-en/video.html

I think I might move the location of left hand handle on this sled though, it brings new meaning to the phrase "close to the knuckle"!


----------



## heronviewer (30 Apr 2016)

It looks very effective - not sure about the safety though. Well out of my price range even if I was looking for a large bandsaw !


----------



## stuartpaul (2 May 2016)

All I've ever used is a simple 'L' shaped sled with a couple of screws through the side to hold the log.

After the first cut the flat side goes down (on the base of the sled). Resecure and then take a second cut.

You then should have a stable enough log (2 flats, - one on table, one against fence) to slice into the thicknesses you want.


----------



## slemishwoodcrafts (3 May 2016)

I've been working on something over the weekend and I imagine I will gave it finished sometime this week. Will post some photos when i get time/remember how to!

I have been watching several Youtube videos, in particular Matthias Wandell, and I quite fancy building a sawmill similar to him. I have got a spare 3hp single phase motor which would provide ample cutting power I'm sure


----------

